
The 2018 Web Developer Roadmap - v33ra
https://codeburst.io/the-2018-web-developer-roadmap-826b1b806e8d
======
tboyd47
> Want to learn to code? There is no better time to start than right now...
> (snip) _Don’t let these illustrations scare you._

(emphasis not mine)

Great sign for the industry when newbie material starts out like this. \s

Nowadays I actively scare people away who ask me about getting into web dev.
"Well, first you'll need to learn about 12 different technologies... you'll
get your first job based on 6 of those and throw away the other 6, can't say
which... then you'll replace those 6 with 6 more that do pretty much the same
thing... then a year later when the industry changes you'll throw away 4 of
those and learn 4 more which do, like I said, pretty much the same thing..."
By this time the person is already changing the subject.

~~~
v33ra
And it is also difficult to get started with a new project. You need to setup
multitude of tools just to see a production worthy `Hello World` app.

~~~
tboyd47
I'm designing an introduction to programming class right now and I plan to
just teach basic ECMAScript5 in a Node library, while keeping all the webdev
stuff like HTTP, HTML, CSS, etc. hidden totally from the student. If things
were different, I would love to incorporate pragmatic UI development in a
beginner-friendly way, to expose people to the positive feedback loop that
comes with iterating on highly visual code, but there just doesn't seem to be
a way to do that in 2018.

------
v33ra
Surprised that there's not a single mention of Accessibility as part of Front
end developer road map.

